# اكبر موسوعه للصفوف السمائيين



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الفكرة ببساطة اني هعرض لحضراتكم صورة او صورتين لكل  قديس.واي حد يعجبه او يلفت نظره اي صورة لاي قديس يطلب هو عايز ايه للقديس  ده(صور-قصة حياته-اقواله-معجزاته)اي حاجةوانا اجبله كل البيانات اللي هو عايزها  .بجد انا خايفة الفكرة متعجبكوش يارب تعجبكم وتكون مصدر استفادة لينا كلنا وربنا  يبارك في خدمتنا ويحل في وسطنا.وحقيقي ربنا ساعدني اوي في الموضوع ده ولولا عناية  السماء مكنتش عملت ولا حاجة من كل ده(بدوني لا تقدروا ان تفعلو شيئا)(استطيع كل شئ  في المسيح الذي يقويني)وهدف الموضوع اننا نتعرف علي القديسين ونتمسك بيهم ونعرف  تاريخنا العظيم المشرف بالقديسين ويكونو لينا النور والقدوة في حياتنا علي الارض  وحياة الجهاد علي الارض.

اولا صور  القديسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


القديس امير الشهداء القديس مارجرجس الروماني












القديس  مارمينا العظيم حبيب البابا كيرلس











حبيبنا  كلنا رجل الصلاة البابا كيرلس السادس










القديسااااااااااان  معا(القديس مارمينا والبابا كيرلس)















الام  دولاجي







الانبا  كاراس السائح







الانبا  ابرام











الانبا  اثناسيوس






الانبا  انطونيوس














الانبا  بولا







القديساااااااااااان  معا(الانبا انطونيوس والانبا بولا)









الانبا  باخوميوس اب الشركة








الانبا  بيشوي حبيب المسيح




*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*
يحنس  كاما







القديس  كولوتس الأنصناوي (الشهير باسم أبو قلته الطبيب)








نيجي دلوقتي للقديساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااات


القديسة ادورسيس







القديسة  ايريني







القديسة  بربارة







القديسة  تكلا







القديسة  دميانة والاربعين عذاري الشهيدات


















شفيعتي  شفيعة الامور المستحيلة القديسة ريتا













القديسة  فيرينا






القديسة  كاترينا







القديسة  مارينا







القديسة  مريم المصرية







القديسة  مهرائيل












القديسة  مونيكا






القديسة  يوستينا والقديس كبريانوس







القديسة  يوليطا وابنهاالقديس كيريانوس












القديسة  بربارة







سانت  كاترين









واخيرررررررررررا رؤساء الملائكة


شفيع  كنيستنا العظيم القوي رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل مفزع الشياطين قاهر  سطانائيل






*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*




القديس  اوغسطينوس ابن الدموع







القديس  بشنونة







القديس  جراسيموس كيفالونيا الناسك الجديد






القديس سمعان  الخراز












القديس  صموئيل







القديس  قلتة الطبيب






القديس  كبريانوس









القديس  لوقا الانجيلي







القديس  مارمرقس الرسول


















القديس  يوحنا المعمدان















*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*

*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوين جدااااااااااااااا يا سامح
ربنا يباركك بجد *


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

...........................................................................


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا
تســـــــــــــلم ايديك
ربـــنا يبـــــــــارك حـــــــــياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

